# Squirrels removing bark from new trees



## scotts (May 30, 2021)

I have 2 new trees whereby the squirrels have removed the bark. I have since stopped the thievery by placing wire mesh around the trees, but concerned it may be too late to save them. Is there anything I can do at this point? Thanks.



Residence: Dallas, TX


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

It is not likely to survive. Wait and see, though. It's small, at least, so you won't be out too much. Next time, don't stake the trees but do protect the bark. Tree staking weakens them.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

+1 to what he said. Put it in the hole straight and it's unlikely to move itself 

And yeah that tree is toast.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> It is not likely to survive. Wait and see, though. It's small, at least, so you won't be out too much. Next time, don't stake the trees but do protect the bark. Tree staking weakens them.


For little guys like this, 100% agree. But for some of those balled and burlapped monsters, you have to stake them as they're too top heavy. You just can't stake them too high - you want trunk movement to encourage the youngin' to toughen up.


----------



## scotts (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Next the deer will come and eat all the leaves under 6 feet.

That thing is probably toast. Sorry friend.

Ive found that a mesh around the trunk and spraying the leaves with a liquid fence/natural repellent works well keeping most critters out.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Next the deer will come and eat all the leaves under 6 feet.


You mean the long-legged rats. The bushy-tailed tree rats are the ones that already got it. :mrgreen:


----------

